# Wash+clean bowls butter is in?



## chueh (May 18, 2017)

How do you by hands wash and clean the bowls and whatnots that butter was contained in without making more mess?  It's fun and rewarding to make my own butter, yet cleaning the greasy bowls is a very time consuming nightmare.  Should I wash them with COLD water or hot water, and etc?


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2017)

I'm guessing you live where you cannot buy dish washing liquid? I like Dawn brand best, and it's even been used on wildlife after the disasters of oil spills.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_(brand)


----------



## caseydog (May 18, 2017)

Dawn dishwashing detergent is definitely the best at cleaning grease and fats out of your pots, pans and bowls. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2017)

I would think just about any dish soap and hot water will clean a butter container easily. It's not a difficult food to clean.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 19, 2017)

Liquid dish soap. Hot water. That's about all that's needed. Maybe I'm just not understanding what the challenge is.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 19, 2017)

chueh said:


> How do you by hands wash and clean the bowls and whatnots that butter was contained in without making more mess?  It's fun and rewarding to make my own butter, yet cleaning the greasy bowls is a very time consuming nightmare.  Should I wash them with COLD water or hot water, and etc?


Hot water and washing up liquid/detergent. Use either a dish cloth of a washing up brush. After washing rinse in hot water and stack to dry.


----------



## chueh (May 19, 2017)

Thank you all, yet it seemed to me that I had to keep load and reload a lot of dish washing liquid soap to clean the bowls, and not just more than a few rinses after washes


----------



## Katie H (May 19, 2017)

So far no one has asked what your butter-making containers are made of.  If they are plastic, it is more of a challenge to clean greasy stuff off plastic surface.  You just have to keep scrubbing and applying dish washing soap as you go, if necessary.  Otherwise, as others have mentioned, just hot soapy water and a cloth or brush should do the job.

Are we missing something?


----------



## roadfix (May 19, 2017)

I recycle plastic butter containers all the time.    Really, no difference from hand washing a greasy pot using ordinary dishwashing detergent.


----------



## chueh (May 19, 2017)

Yep, my food processor container is plastic, which was much harder to clean than glass or ceramic bowls.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 19, 2017)

This is a silly thought, chueh, since I've never made butter with my food processor, but I wonder: if you make a batch of bread crumbs with your slightly oily feeling bowl, maybe the dry bread would "scrub" the butter residue from the plastic.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 19, 2017)

Let the hottest water you have run into the bowl until the butter melts and washes away, then wipe it with paper towels. That's how I clean my butter keeper.


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2017)

chueh said:


> Yep, my food processor container is plastic, which was much harder to clean than glass or ceramic bowls.



If we had known you were talking about cleaning a food processor the thread would have made more sense. Put it in your dishwasher if you have one. If not, fill up your sink with hot water, add the processor equipment and add a big glog of Dawn and let it sit for a while. You'll see the butter float to the top. Wash and rinse like anything else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2017)

I've had excellent result with Dawn Foaming when it comes to cleaning greasy plastic.


----------



## RPCookin (May 23, 2017)

I've never made, butter (nor do I have any plans to do so), but I've certainly cleaned a lot of greasy pans and bowls in my life.  Good detergent and the hottest water you can stand are the key.  And if you have more than the current dishwater can take, then drain it and refill.  

Any soap or detergent can only emulsify a limited amount of oil or grease before it is used up.  That is usually signaled by the disappearance of the last of the suds.  At that point all you can do is start again with a fresh fill of sudsy dishwater.  Otherwise, anything you dip in the water will come out with a slippery coating of oil.  My wife still doesn't understand this principle that I learned about in high school chemistry 50 odd years ago.


----------

